# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Mark One Forum >  Raster angle and shell layer

## tyl

We have a markone printers. We want to change the raster angle for filling with Nylon and change the shell layer into zero, since we don't care about the surface roughness. However, the software currently doesn't support this. Is there anyone know to deal with it. Is there any other software can control the printer.

----------

